# MSI GeForce GTX 465 Twin Frozr II



## W1zzard (Jun 22, 2010)

MSI is the first board partner to release a custom designed GeForce GTX 465 card. The original GTX 465 design's fan noise made it very clear that a Fermi GPU is running under the hood. Not with the GTX 465 Twin Frozr II, the card is whisper quiet in both idle and load, and manages considerably better temperatures than the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Wyverex (Jun 24, 2010)

The card doesn't look like something special, especially with it's high price here (in Croatia, it's more expensive than HD 5850, about 20% more expensive to be precise)

And, as always, a good review   Thanks

Btw, In Value and Conclusion there's a typo, it says GTX 460 instead of GTX 465.


> When comparing MSI's GeForce GTX 460 Twin Frozr II to the NVIDIA reference design


----------



## cbupdd (Jun 24, 2010)

Mmm. Excelent review. What a pitty it's priced too high..
(If it can) Did you try to unlock the cores?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 24, 2010)

as always kickass review w1zz


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems to me they could have cut off that extra little inch from the metal fan shroud and made the card the same length as a standard card...



cbupdd said:


> (If it can) Did you try to unlock the cores?



8 Memory Chips = Not Unlockable

Most GTX465s will not be unlockable.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow nice cooler, there must come the same cooler for the gtx470 with voltage control, gtx465 is useless for me, it's barly faster than my reference gtx275 and i do not care about dx11( not until crysis 2 comes out xd)
i need a quiet and a way faster non ati videocard that's worth the money

and as allways great review wizz THANKS


----------



## evillman (Jun 24, 2010)

Does this card support voltage tweak?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 24, 2010)

evillman said:


> Does this card support voltage tweak?



yes of course


----------



## evillman (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you used voltage tweak to review W1zz?


----------



## TinksMeOff (Jun 25, 2010)

I was wondering if this dual fan setup blows the air outside the case or like most dual fan setups, blows the air inside the case?   I am pretty sure I would get two GTX 465 for 3D Surround (three 1920 x 1200  16:10 monitors) and the fantastic up-scaling of SLI with these cards beating out one GTX 480 for about the same price depending on when, who and where you buy from.  This week you can buy two EVGA standard editions for $500 which blows the air out of the case.  Having two MSI's running and blowing air inside the case (if this happens) may be a bit too much.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 8, 2010)

W1zzard I have always respected your reviews the most but why didn't you use  overclock this card with the voltage control or did you. I would like to see if your results matched these since I trust your reviews more than this other sites.  http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/338...ent/index.html I like this site but I always use your reviews as the standard.


----------

